# 2 speed Delta schroll saw circa 1991



## jake86 (Feb 17, 2013)

Can this compare.to a new Delta or Dewalt SS? By this I mean, can I do fret work etc with an outdated saw? I guess I mean, is it outdated? Do the new saws, far surpass the old ones? Have a chance to get one for short money. My new Porter Cable.died after one hours use.

Thanks, Jake


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Why don't you try it out at the seller's place? I can't give any other advice since I have no experience with eiother of the saws you have mentioned. Maybe someone will respond later but for now I say take some wood and maybe blades to check this saw out if you are intersted. It either will or it won't…...


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have one of the Delta 2 speed saws. I'm not a scroller, and it's been just fine for the 5-6 times I've used it (in probably 20 years). But if you're a true scroller, I'd think you would want a little better machine. I can't compare it to the newer Dewalt/Delta, I just know know this one is very entry level.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The scroll saws of choice today have at least the following features:

1. Variable speed
2. Blade tensioning at the front of the saw
3. Quick Blade changes or refastening of blades without tools or special (additional) blade holders


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd like to see a photo.
I've seen some of the older Deltas that I would prefer to the modern Delta I'm using now.
Actually, I'm on the look out for an older (circa around 2000) model Delta Q3.
It is my dream saw over anything made today.
The Q3 surpasses (IMHO) the quality of anything made today, and even though the one I'm looking for specifically is no longer made, it is easily rebuilt with easy to find parts.
So, if your old saw has the right features, it is absolutely worth having a closer look at.
Is it possibly to see a photo?


----------



## jake86 (Feb 17, 2013)

sorry, not up to speed on how to send pics…..........



















Picked it up last night for $85. on Craigs List….ordered quickset 2 tool chuck for $16. some vibration, but I have eliminated 50% by trial & error…this machine has a date stamp 4/1991….so it has some mileage but seems pretty good


----------



## jake86 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks to all for your help !!!!!

live long and proper,

Jake


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi John. Your saw is almost exactly like my old Delta except that I had variable speed on mine. I gave it to my son in Sweden. I would think you could do some pretty nice work on this saw. The quick blade change makes it easy to do fretwork with all the inside cuts when you have to constantly unfasten/refasten the blade at the top to get it through a predrilled hole. I had mine for quite a few years and loved working with it.


----------



## jake86 (Feb 17, 2013)

@ stefang,,....did your old saw vibrate some? Any fixes?

I can still count to 10 in Swedish. My Grand Father taught me many years ago!

Thanks
Jake


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

You might try mounting it to a board like I did. It helped a lot. I just clamped it my work bench when I used it. Here's a photo link to it:

http://s647.beta.photobucket.com/user/mikego/media/0162.jpg.html


----------



## jake86 (Feb 17, 2013)

Very nice set up.

Thanks


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

If you look at my project, you'll see a lot of my scroll work. I think I do a fair job, and that is the EXACT saw I use, except mine has variable spped. The variable speed doesn't mean much since I keep the speed all the way up on the maximum all the time. So to answer the original question, NO, your saw is not outdated at all. You can do plenty of work on it.
This saw has two great things going for it. 
The flip lever for the tension is a god-send. Once you get used to it, and set right, it is one flip to release the tension, then flip it back to retension. There is not an easier way to tension blades on the market, even today.
The next thing is the Quickclamp system. Of all the saws I have used and tried, this is my favorite blade clamp system. Flip a lever to release the blade, thread it through your work piece and insert it into the blade clamp. Flip the lever back. It's ready to go. Again, I haven't seen any systems easier than that.
The only complaint I have ever had with my saw was easily fixed. I don't know if this is an issue on the older ones but I'm bringing it up just in case. On mine, when I got it, the small screw that runs through the Quickclamp system had a plastic thumb nut on it. This was used to adjust the tightness of the clamp to accommodate different sized blades. I stack cut a lot and actually use probably too much tension at times. Because of this, I require the blade clamp to hold the blade extremely tight. That plastic nut I mentioned, it stripped out pretty quickly. A quick trip to the hardware store got me an all metal wing nut to replace that plastic nut and it has been going ever since.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, the vibration issue.
All small, low priced saws vibrate. Actually, from my experience, the Deltas are not near as bad as some. Mine is mounted to a table. I scroll in the sit down position. That table is anchored firmly to a work bench that has probably at least five hundred pounds of tools on it. It's been there so long, and is so vibration free, that I forgot it had any vibration at all.
Also, if you decide to mount it to scroll sitting down, as a lot of scrollers do, use longer bolts and put a board under the rear mounting bolts. This elevates the back of the saw, so it's sitting at an angle. It makes it easier to see what you're working on without straining your neck to look over the table. Different people like the back at different heights. You'll have to experiement to see what you like. Mine is elevated three inches in the back.


----------



## jake86 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the help.

The saw came with a stand that I believe belonged to a different SS, but works good with the delta. Came with the standard chuck on top that takes the saw tool. I ordered a new quick release chuck that's made by delta. Good thing I shopped around for it, as prices ran from $70. Down to $16. For the same part on line.

This saw replaced a new Porter Cable from Loews that took a couple of hours to set up and about 25 minutes to fall apart. Now this machine is still going strong after 21 plus years. Go figure!
live long & prosper,
jake


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Where did you order it from?
The supplier I used to recommend for the QuickClamp II system went out of business, and I've been looking for a new, reasonably priced, supplier of parts because I often get asked about replacement or retrofit parts for that system.


----------



## jake86 (Feb 17, 2013)

Got it from Tool Orbit. This link will bring you to the part I got

http://www.toolorbit.com/Delta/Delta-40-251.html

This one was the best price, but there were several other sellers of Delta parts.

Live long & Prosper,

Jake


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks.
I will be sure to check them out as soon as I can. 
I need to be out the door soon at the moment.


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm surprised about your PC scroll saw. I've had mine for over a year now and it's still working great. I did have to replace the plastic thumb screw on the top blade holder though as it stripped off in the first couple months. I replaced it with a piece of yellowheart. Besides that no problems.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

My buddy lent me his 2 speed delta ss , and other than some serious vibration , it worked fine. I ended up having to use it on whichever speed caused it to vibrate less at the time. It was also a 90's model. Have fun with it : )


----------



## jake86 (Feb 17, 2013)

@stayingbbroke,......the on off switch broke off…the 2 metal screws that held it on the top of the machine broke from their interior plastic posts. Was not sure if vibration or me turning off the switch to hard caused it. Either way, it went back real quick. I would baby the on off switch if I was you.

Thanks Dusty

Live long & prosper


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

That sucks. I'll have to keep an eye on it. Thanks


----------



## jake86 (Feb 17, 2013)

Just installed my newly arrived Delta quick release blade chuck…..it was a piece of cake to install. I also significantly decreased my machines vibration by doubling the rug pad I have under the machine stand. Feels like it's a new scroll saw!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Well then, you are on your way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad you got a better clamping system.
In the last photo, that black plastic nut on the right side is the one I mentioned in an earlier reply.
If it strips out, like it has on both my Delta saws, remove the bolt and carry it with you to the hardware store and get a wing nut for it. The wing nut on my main saw is going on about four years now with no issues.


----------

